# We're BACK! - Check In



## jeff (May 16, 2019)

Hello Everyone - we're back on the air.  There is still quite a lot of styling and appearance work to do, but you should be able to post.


----------



## skiprat (May 16, 2019)

Cool...looks snazzy. Time to have a well deserved drink Jeff


----------



## builtbybill (May 16, 2019)

I can't wait to start exploring!  Congrats Jeff, I can only imagine the headaches that you have been dealing with.

Bill


----------



## jeff (May 16, 2019)

The front page is still under construction. It's blank and there are two home buttons. Ignore that.


----------



## BRobbins629 (May 16, 2019)

Checking in!  Looks nice. Thanks for all the hard work.


----------



## WarEagle90 (May 16, 2019)

Looks more modern, Jeff. No problem signing in. Thanks for all your hard work.


----------



## builtbybill (May 16, 2019)

Jeff, 

What are the "profile posts"?  Is that just like a social network type thing where we can just enter random comments?  I noticed the last entry was in 2008, so I was just kind of curious.

Thanks


----------



## renichols (May 16, 2019)

Looking good !!!!


----------



## LouCee (May 16, 2019)

Very cool! Haven't had a chance to look around yet but my first impression is that it looks great! Jeff, I hope you're not too stressed out!


----------



## BRobbins629 (May 16, 2019)

I fixed it, but my signature was an old one - had a reference to MAPG which I changed long ago. No big deal, but thought you’d like to know.


----------



## brownsfn2 (May 16, 2019)

Oh wow.  I was almost passing out from withdrawal symptoms.   Looks good to me though.  My login worked.


----------



## cozee (May 16, 2019)

Looking great so far!


----------



## Bob in SF (May 16, 2019)

Thanks Jeff - Herculean task for sure! - Gratefully, Bob


----------



## keithbyrd (May 16, 2019)

Awesome job!  Ive poked around a little bit and I think it is going to be great!  One question - I tried to load a photo taken on my iPhone and I received an error saying the photo was too large!  This was a standard iPhone picture - not sure how to resize?


----------



## jeff (May 16, 2019)

keithbyrd said:


> Awesome job!  Ive poked around a little bit and I think it is going to be great!  One question - I tried to load a photo taken on my iPhone and I received an error saying the photo was too large!  This was a standard iPhone picture - not sure how to resize?



Please stand by on photo questions. Not everything is working and properly configured.


----------



## jeff (May 16, 2019)

builtbybill said:


> Jeff,
> 
> What are the "profile posts"?  Is that just like a social network type thing where we can just enter random comments?  I noticed the last entry was in 2008, so I was just kind of curious.
> 
> Thanks



Those are messages people can leave on your profile. We'll be turning those off, but they're on by default.


----------



## keithbyrd (May 16, 2019)

jeff said:


> Please stand by on photo questions. Not everything is working and properly configured.


Thank you Jeff - I know you are swamped and was surprised you answered within 2 minutes - awesome job on the site!


----------



## jeff (May 16, 2019)

BRobbins629 said:


> I fixed it, but my signature was an old one - had a reference to MAPG which I changed long ago. No big deal, but thought you’d like to know.



That's so odd. The database was pulled yesterday after the forum was shut down. It should have had the most recent. I'll check into that.


----------



## brownsfn2 (May 16, 2019)

Jeff - I just posted a few pics using drag and drop in Show off your pens forum.  It worked great!!  I love the drag and drop.  Also when I click on a photo in editing I can resize it right there.  I love the interface!!  I think it will make it a lot easier and a better experience in posting photos.  It seems so fast too.  I will try and check out some other things later.  (Probably should be working)


----------



## rholiday (May 16, 2019)

Well done!!  Thanks!!

Bob  (rholiday)


----------



## JimB (May 16, 2019)

I haven’t poked around yet but it's good to see we ar back up and running. thanks Jeff!


----------



## penmaker134 (May 16, 2019)

I like the look time to start looking through


----------



## MillerTurnings (May 16, 2019)

Just got on without any issues, forums seem to work fine so far. Job well done...


----------



## JRK (May 16, 2019)

I made it.  Looks good.

Jerry


----------



## CREID (May 16, 2019)

I be here


----------



## monophoto (May 16, 2019)

Jeff

Looks great!  Thanks for the hard work.

Louie


----------



## Barnmb7117 (May 16, 2019)

Looks nice


----------



## MrG_NY (May 16, 2019)

Looks nice and clean.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (May 16, 2019)

Looking forward to taking the 'test drive' to full throttle when other updates are complete. Thank you Jeff for all that you do for us.


----------



## greenacres2 (May 16, 2019)

Just logged in from work--at least i'm in.  Won't have a chance to tour tonight, but it will all be good!!  Thanks for the hard work Jeff...guessing there has not been much rest in the past 24+ hours!!
earl


----------



## alphageek (May 16, 2019)

Good work!  I know your jobs not done.   Holler if you need help, I’ll try to hang around to give tech answers to take some load off where I can!


----------



## Rob (May 16, 2019)

Logged in and 'rarin' to go!   Looks great Jeff and thanks for all the hard work.

Rob


----------



## Robert Taylor (May 16, 2019)

I'm in. Second try lol. Looks good. Thanks for your efforts. No


----------



## markspens (May 16, 2019)

Working here as well.  I'll check it out further in the am.  I know I don't post much but wanted to thank you for all of your work on the forum.


----------



## dpstudios (May 16, 2019)

Looks good Jeff. Thank you for all the hard work .


----------



## CHARLES STOPCZYNSKI (May 16, 2019)

Good to see the site is back up.  Looks very modern.


----------



## Curly (May 16, 2019)

I'm back in. Withdrawal pains are subsiding.


----------



## CHARLES STOPCZYNSKI (May 16, 2019)

*Thank you Jeff for all the hard work!*


----------



## Gregf (May 16, 2019)

Looks good! Thanks for all the hard work.


----------



## Fred Bruche (May 16, 2019)

The best feature I love so far, the pictures (at least in the "show of your pen" section) being blurred for "guests". That should really help boost traffic/logging frequency and entice some to register as members


----------



## GaryMGg (May 16, 2019)

Lots of hard work went into this upgrade.
Great work.


----------



## studioseven (May 16, 2019)

Looks really good.  Note:  My old bookmark did not work.  I had to do a search for pen turners.com and arrived that way.

Seven


----------



## cpmech425 (May 16, 2019)

Thanks for all your hard work Jeff!!!!


----------



## Robbie (May 16, 2019)

I had to re-register


----------



## Jim15 (May 16, 2019)

All good here. Thanks Jeff.


----------



## gtriever (May 16, 2019)

WooHoo! You're back!!


----------



## walshjp17 (May 16, 2019)

Lookin’ good.  Just posted in SOYP as a test.  Wow!! Much easier to post photos.  Thanks, Jeff.


----------



## Talltim (May 16, 2019)

Wow! Looks great.  I assume this will all eventually interface with the old app?


----------



## MRDucks2 (May 16, 2019)

Checking in and riding out a storm.


----------



## corks58 (May 16, 2019)

jeff said:


> Hello Everyone - we're back on the air.  There is still quite a lot of styling and appearance work to do, but you should be able to post.


Looks good so far


----------



## Dieseldoc (May 16, 2019)

Jeff
Got it done great effort, thanks.
Charlie


----------



## MRDucks2 (May 16, 2019)

Just buzzed around the site using Safari on an iPhone and everything seems to be working well, scaling fine. Shouldn’t be a future need for an app I wouldn’t think.


----------



## RangeRat (May 16, 2019)

I’m logged in, poking around, and everything looks great so far! I never thought the old site was slow by any means, but everything seems to be loading noticeably faster!


----------



## sbwertz (May 16, 2019)

Looks great, easy to read, well organized.  Great job.


----------



## wouldentu2? (May 16, 2019)

Looks really good, but can I increase the font size of everyones posts?


----------



## Chris Labedz (May 16, 2019)

Good job looks really well done


----------



## allmaclean (May 16, 2019)

jeff said:


> Hello Everyone - we're back on the air.  There is still quite a lot of styling and appearance work to do, but you should be able to post.


Looks great......


----------



## Jay (May 16, 2019)

So glad your up and running.  I need a drink so I assume you do too.

Jay


----------



## eldee (May 16, 2019)

Checking in! I really like the new features. Thanks for all the hard work.


----------



## johncrane (May 16, 2019)

Wow!
Awesome change,thankyou Jeff for all your hard work


----------



## jeff (May 16, 2019)

@johncrane @eldee @Jay @allmaclean @Chris Labedz and everyone else, THANKS! (I just wanted to try out tagging 

You should all get notification that I mentioned you. Did it work?


----------



## mecompco (May 16, 2019)

I checked all day at work. Had a tab open, clicked it, my cached UN and PW worked and here I am. Amazing work, Jeff! Now to poke around a bit.


----------



## johncrane (May 16, 2019)

working here Jeff cheers.


----------



## OZturner (May 16, 2019)

Just what I needed, new Technology and Operations to learn. 
Looks like I have a lot of research and time strolling around.  :biggrin:
Great Job Jeff, it must be like "Eating an Elephant". one mouthful at a time. 
My last Technical Update sojourns were Windows 10, and prior to that Installing SAP Internationally for the Big Fizzer the Y2K.
After which I retired.  :wink:
More Hours pouring over the Blue Screen, I hope SWMBO understands it is not my doing. :befuddled:


----------



## magpens (May 16, 2019)

Thank you very much, Jeff !!!! ... Things are sure looking very good so far !!!


----------



## MrPukaShell (May 16, 2019)

Looking great, thanks


----------



## TellicoTurning (May 16, 2019)

opened for me


----------



## Penultimate (May 16, 2019)

Looks nice! Thanks


----------



## 1shootist (May 16, 2019)

NICE !
This is much easier to navigate and read !


----------



## Dalecamino (May 16, 2019)

Finally! You've been working hard on this project Jeff, and we all appreciate it. Thank you!


----------



## larryc (May 16, 2019)

magpens said:


> Thank you very much, Jeff !!!! ... Things are sure looking very good so far !!!





jeff said:


> @johncrane @eldee @Jay @allmaclean @Chris Labedz and everyone else, THANKS! (I just wanted to try out tagging
> 
> You should all get notification that I mentioned you. Did it work?


Didn’t get a notification but it looks great. Relax after a hard days work.


----------



## Monty (May 16, 2019)

Looking good. Been poking around a little. Haven't located the PMs yet.


----------



## dthayer (May 16, 2019)

Looks awesome! Love the new feature for viewing photos!! Great job.


----------



## Mrs. Charlie_W (May 16, 2019)

Wow Jeff this looks great. Thank you for all the work you have done and continue to do.


----------



## Displaced Canadian (May 16, 2019)

So far so good. Now to look around and see how it all works.


----------



## Charlie_W (May 16, 2019)

Thanks for all your knowledge and long hours Jeff!
Logged in with no problem.....will poke around more tomorrow


----------



## jttheclockman (May 16, 2019)

Hello Jeff

I was able to log on with no problem. I will have a look around and play with a few things in the coming days. I know you have had your hands full and there is a lot of tweaking to be done. But a great thanks for getting us up and running again. At first glance the new place looks great. I am sure we all will begin to feel right at home once again. Take a break now and let things unfold. Thanks again for just letting us all join you in this new adventure.


----------



## dogcatcher (May 16, 2019)

How about upsizing the font size?    It is hard to read such small font size.


----------



## kruzzer (May 16, 2019)

Looking good Jeff, thanks for all your work and effort


----------



## FourKingsThingsLLC (May 16, 2019)

jeff said:


> Hello Everyone - we're back on the air.  There is still quite a lot of styling and appearance work to do, but you should be able to post.


Checking on. Nice look.


----------



## jeff (May 16, 2019)

dogcatcher said:


> How about upsizing the font size?    It is hard to read such small font size.



I bumped it up a bit. What's the general opinion?


----------



## Aces-High (May 16, 2019)

Yeah, new site!!!!


----------



## dogcatcher (May 16, 2019)

jeff said:


> I bumped it up a bit. What's the general opinion?


Still needs to be larger.


----------



## Lucky2 (May 16, 2019)

Well, that was tougher then it had to be, but only because I frigged it up. If I hadn't made the mistake I did, it would have been so simple. Great job Jeff, and all other's who were involved in making the switch over to the new provider. Everyone involved in the switch, should be commended, for making it so easy to switch over to this new provider. It was almost effortless, all I had to do, was enter my name and password. Easy peasy!!!!!!! So a super big thanks, and two thumbs up for all involved.

Len


----------



## robutacion (May 17, 2019)

Well, well...!

Was not that painful, was it...? (at least for most of us that didn't have to do anything...)

I've just logged in so, I haven't had the chance to look around but I will very soon.

I have admitted often that I'm as "conservative" as they come, I have to keep reminding myself that not all chances are a bad thing, I suppose is just in my nature but from what I can see, the new system seems to be very user friendly so in no time we will all forget how the older system worked...!

Congrats Jeff, your efforts are paying off...!

Cheers
George


----------



## Jarod888 (May 17, 2019)

Looks nice. Couple of things.
1. Font size is fine, could be smaller, but definitely not bigger.
2. Any way to increase the number of posts per page from 20 to 40?
3. Any chance for a dark theme, perhaps black background with white font?


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (May 17, 2019)

Slick site - looks cool!


----------



## Sataro (May 17, 2019)

Looks great Jeff! No problem logging in. Thanks for all of the hard work.


----------



## andygorst (May 17, 2019)

Help i'm lost, It feels like I woke up after a good night on the town only to find i'm in the wrong house!


----------



## Ironwood (May 17, 2019)

Looking good, though it will take a bit of time to become familiar with the new layout. Well done to all involved.

Is there a way to go to the last post read or the first new post, when looking at ongoing threads ?
There used to be the little arrow symbol on the left hand side that I could click on.


----------



## oldstoker (May 17, 2019)

Just logged in, so far looking very good. 
Well done!! Thanks Jeff.


----------



## pianomanpj (May 17, 2019)

Nice looking site! Thank you, Jeff!


----------



## edicehouse (May 17, 2019)

I just opened the page and it took a second, I was wondering if I was in the right place.  So far looks great!!!!


----------



## jeff (May 17, 2019)

Jarod888 said:


> Looks nice. Couple of things.
> 1. Font size is fine, could be smaller, but definitely not bigger.
> 2. Any way to increase the number of posts per page from 20 to 40?
> 3. Any chance for a dark theme, perhaps black background with white font?



I increased the posts per page to 40. 
This is a custom theme and there isn't currently a dark version. Let me see what I can do...


----------



## jeff (May 17, 2019)

Ironwood said:


> Looking good, though it will take a bit of time to become familiar with the new layout. Well done to all involved.
> 
> Is there a way to go to the last post read or the first new post, when looking at ongoing threads ?
> There used to be the little arrow symbol on the left hand side that I could click on.


Click on the time of the last post.


----------



## JUICEDSS (May 17, 2019)

THANK YOU!!


----------



## darrin1200 (May 17, 2019)

Just checking in. The sight looks good so far. I haven’t had time to poke to far into it, but I am looking forward to it.

Congratulations to @jeff and his team for a job well done with the smooth transition.


----------



## MPVic (May 17, 2019)

jeff said:


> Hello Everyone - we're back on the air.  There is still quite a lot of styling and appearance work to do, but you should be able to post.


Awesome job Jeff, thanks for your perseverance!!!


----------



## thewishman (May 17, 2019)

Woo hoo!


----------



## Chief TomaToe (May 17, 2019)

Just checking in and admiring our new, sleek look! I also used a different font just because I can!


----------



## Jarod888 (May 17, 2019)

jeff said:


> I increased the posts per page to 40.
> This is a custom theme and there isn't currently a dark version. Let me see what I can do...


Thanks a whole bunch! Site looks great! Everything I've looked at so far seems to be working.


----------



## jttheclockman (May 17, 2019)

I would still like to see the font size bumped up. Looks good when you type it  but when you read threads they are still small


----------



## jttheclockman (May 17, 2019)

Is there a way to stay logged on?? Every time I come here I have to hit the box stay logged on and then some forums I have to log on again. Am I missing something.


----------



## denaucoin (May 17, 2019)

Great new site!


----------



## jeff (May 17, 2019)

jttheclockman said:


> Is there a way to stay logged on?? Every time I come here I have to hit the box stay logged on and then some forums I have to log on again. Am I missing something.



I have not experienced that problem. You could try deleting all cookies from penturners.org and see if that helps.

Anyone else having that problem?


----------



## rockb (May 17, 2019)

Thank you so much Jeff for all your hard work.  New format looks great, anxious to get more acquainted with it.


----------



## jeff (May 17, 2019)

jttheclockman said:


> I would still like to see the font size bumped up. Looks good when you type it  but when you read threads they are still small



Have you considered text zoom in your browser? If you're using Firefox, it lets you zoom just the text. 

I hesitate to bump it up any more. There are probably an equal number of people who think it's too big and too small


----------



## jttheclockman (May 17, 2019)

jeff said:


> I have not experienced that problem. You could try deleting all cookies from penturners.org and see if that helps.
> 
> Anyone else having that problem?




I just tried it again to reply to you and it unlogged me. I see my sign-on name and my password but I have to click box to keep me logged on.


----------



## jttheclockman (May 17, 2019)

jeff said:


> Have you considered text zoom in your browser? If you're using Firefox, it lets you zoom just the text.
> 
> I hesitate to bump it up any more. There are probably an equal number of people who think it's too big and too small




I am at 150% now and when I go up any higher then everything gets blown up and things start falling off page. What I do not understand is when typing reply that is a good size font but when post it goes down in half about. If everyone is happy then I will learn to live with it. wanted to test something


----------



## jeff (May 17, 2019)

I presume when you're logging in that you tick the "Stay Logged On" box?

Perhaps intentionally log off, then log back on, remembering to check that box.


----------



## bmac (May 17, 2019)

So far, the site looks great and many new features. A big thanks to Jeff and anyone else who had a hand in the upgrade process.
As with anything new, it takes a while to get use to it, but should get better and better as time goes. A thumbs up to the site.

Bobby
Louisiana


----------



## jttheclockman (May 17, 2019)

jeff said:


> I presume when you're logging in that you tick the "Stay Logged On" box?
> 
> Perhaps intentionally log off, then log back on, remembering to check that box.



I tried deleting cookies, I tried deleting my sign-on name and password and started from scratch. I have the front page as my link to find this site. I signed in and click the box which becomes bold (no check mark) I then click off ( not unlogging) then click back on to front page and I have to again click the square box to log in. With old site I never had to sign in again unless I signed out. Again if I am the only one having this problem I will deal with it. Thanks.


----------



## Timber Ripper (May 17, 2019)

Nice job Jeff!
Thank you for all your effort


----------



## Curly (May 17, 2019)

John could your log in problems stem from the old operating system (XP) you run not playing with the younger forum software? A long shot I know but threw it out there for the more knowledgeable to comment on.


----------



## jttheclockman (May 17, 2019)

Curly said:


> John could your log in problems stem from the old operating system (XP) you run not playing with the younger forum software? A long shot I know but threw it out there for the more knowledgeable to comment on.



I do not know Pete. If so as I said I will deal with it if I am the only one with the problem.  If I can see everything I will only sign-in if I need to post.


----------



## jeff (May 17, 2019)

Internet Explorer on Windows XP has issues connecting to secured sites. Here is a link with some possible solutions to the problem. I know you're not completely unable to connect, but I suspect that your issue might be related. I am betting that there is a time in the not-too-distant future when you will not be able to connect to a well-secured server with IE on XP. There are things here that you won't be able to see unless you're logged on, so hopefully some of those tips will help.


----------



## MRDucks2 (May 17, 2019)

jeff said:


> I have not experienced that problem. You could try deleting all cookies from penturners.org and see if that helps.
> 
> Anyone else having that problem?


Only once on the iPhone in the first day.


----------



## tgsponge1 (May 17, 2019)

Looking Good! No problems so far


----------



## allunn (May 17, 2019)

Looks great Jeff and seems to be much faster. Great job!


----------



## tseger (May 17, 2019)

No problems logging in here!


----------



## jttheclockman (May 17, 2019)

jeff said:


> Internet Explorer on Windows XP has issues connecting to secured sites. Here is a link with some possible solutions to the problem. I know you're not completely unable to connect, but I suspect that your issue might be related. I am betting that there is a time in the not-too-distant future when you will not be able to connect to a well-secured server with IE on XP. There are things here that you won't be able to see unless you're logged on, so hopefully some of those tips will help.



When I get some time I will try some of these. For now a couple clicks is not the end of the world. I do like the site. Will take some getting use to.  Thanks again.


----------



## jttheclockman (May 17, 2019)

Are the photo albums up and running yet. I am unable to get to mine with the old link I had under my signature.

I was able to find album under media. I am guessing this is the old album. Can we add to this album or do we start a new one??  I see a link that states your album.

One other question is the an OP button to change things like signature or avatar.


Just playing around here I am answering some of my own questions and if anyone is following, under the email button is where you will find the profile page and things where you can set. Just click on show all bottom left of box. Or you can click on your sign-on name in blue header.


----------



## jeff (May 17, 2019)

jttheclockman said:


> Are the photo albums up and running yet. I am unable to get to mine with the old link I had under my signature.
> 
> I was able to find album under media. I am guessing this is the old album. Can we add to this album or do we start a new one??  I see a link that states your album.
> 
> ...



I am still learning about the media manager and how best to implement personal albums. I have a couple ideas, but at the moment I'm just glad all the photos we had came over at all. It took two hops through two different importers to get to the Xenforo media manager. It's one of my priorities after I get a few more basics in place.

By "OP" did you mean "CP" for the Control Panel? I think you found it.


----------



## Howdy Jan (May 17, 2019)

A great upgrade!!  Love scrolling thru the photos.  Thanks for the hard work.


----------



## hilltopper46 (May 17, 2019)

Well.... this will take some getting accustomed to..... in a good way!! 

I'm really, REALLY liking the ability to scroll through photos!!


----------



## Ironwood (May 17, 2019)

jeff said:


> Click on the time of the last post.


Hi Jeff, unless I am misunderstanding what you are saying, that will take you to the last post in the thread.
What I am looking for, is some way to get back to where I left off yesterday.
Eg. I asked my question on post #90 yesterday, when I logged back on today, previously I would have been able to click on the symbol on the LHS of the thread title, and it would have taken me to post #91. But now it seems that if I click on the time of the last post, it takes me to the last post on page 4, then I have to scroll back looking for where I left off halfway down page 3. 
So what I am looking for is some way of taking me back to where I left off, on my last session, like I could on the old forum.


----------



## jeff (May 17, 2019)

That I can't answer at this moment. I'll have to research unless someone can come up with that answer.


----------



## CREID (May 17, 2019)

Ironwood said:


> Hi Jeff, unless I am misunderstanding what you are saying, that will take you to the last post in the thread.
> What I am looking for, is some way to get back to where I left off yesterday.
> Eg. I asked my question on post #90 yesterday, when I logged back on today, previously I would have been able to click on the symbol on the LHS of the thread title, and it would have taken me to post #91. But now it seems that if I click on the time of the last post, it takes me to the last post on page 4, then I have to scroll back looking for where I left off halfway down page 3.
> So what I am looking for is some way of taking me back to where I left off, on my last session, like I could on the old forum.


If I understand what you want, if you click to mark all forums as read, the next time you click on that thread it will take you to the next post after you marked them read. 
I hope that makes sense.


----------



## gimpy (May 17, 2019)

Looking good Jeff.  My brain, if I had one, would be spinning 
After all that work.
Thank you for your hard work


----------



## Ironwood (May 17, 2019)

CREID said:


> If I understand what you want, if you click to mark all forums as read, the next time you click on that thread it will take you to the next post after you marked them read.
> I hope that makes sense.


I’ll give that a try to see what it does here, but I tried hitting the all forums read button on another forum once, I didn’t like it, as it seemed to make it hard to access the threads again if I wanted to read them over again.

I find it hard to believe no one else is missing this feature, I thought everyone was using it. I am also an active member on about six other forums, they all have this feature.


----------



## DIVASMOM (May 17, 2019)

jeff said:


> Hello Everyone - we're back on the air.  There is still quite a lot of styling and appearance work to do, but you should be able to post.


Checking in Happy to see you back


----------



## CREID (May 17, 2019)

Ironwood said:


> I’ll give that a try to see what it does here, but I tried hitting the all forums read button on another forum once, I didn’t like it, as it seemed to make it hard to access the threads again if I wanted to read them over again.
> 
> I find it hard to believe no one else is missing this feature, I thought everyone was using it. I am also an active member on about six other forums, they all have this feature.


I don't know if this will help but there is also a watch button above the first post on every page and I think that is the same as the subscribe button on the old site. I don't know how to do this yet on the new site but I have the system email me when someone posts to a thread I am watching (subscribed to).


----------



## Ironwood (May 17, 2019)

I hit the all forums read button after I typed that last reply, now when I click on the thread title it opened up on Divasmom post #131, so maybe that is how it has to be done now. 
I will try it this way for a while and see how it goes.


----------



## Ironwood (May 17, 2019)

CREID said:


> I don't know if this will help but there is also a watch button above the first post on every page and I think that is the same as the subscribe button on the old site. I don't know how to do this yet on the new site but I have the system email me when someone posts to a thread I am watching (subscribed to).


I turn off emails on every forum I am on, otherwise it just clutters up my inbox and drives me crazy.


----------



## Herb G (May 18, 2019)

Well, I made it. It took awhile, but I finally made it here. Looks good so far Jeff.


----------



## Ironwood (May 18, 2019)

Well I worked out that I was hitting the wrong button to refresh, I was using the blue “What’s New” button at the top of the page. If I use the white “new Posts” button to refresh the page, when I click on a thread title, it takes me to the first unread ( for me ) post. 
I didn’t like how the “mark as read” feature works . So it’s the New Posts button for me.


----------



## TonyL (May 18, 2019)

jeff said:


> Hello Everyone - we're back on the air.  There is still quite a lot of styling and appearance work to do, but you should be able to post.


New new look and feel is so "slick", it makes our logo seem somewhat nostalgic. Maybe time for an upgrade...once we get to steady-state.


----------



## jeff (May 18, 2019)

Ironwood said:


> I’ll give that a try to see what it does here, but I tried hitting the all forums read button on another forum once, I didn’t like it, as it seemed to make it hard to access the threads again if I wanted to read them over again.
> 
> I find it hard to believe no one else is missing this feature, I thought everyone was using it. I am also an active member on about six other forums, they all have this feature.



Are any of those forums running Xenforo and can you point me to them? Perhaps there's an add-on that does what you describe.


TonyL said:


> New new look and feel is so "slick", it makes our logo seem somewhat nostalgic. Maybe time for an upgrade...once we get to steady-state.



I agree. Problem is, we have such low participation in the logo contest that I'm assuming I'll need to just pay to have one designed by a third party.  It's on the list


----------



## Ironwood (May 18, 2019)

jeff said:


> Are any of those forums running Xenforo and can you point me to them? Perhaps there's an add-on that does what you describe.


As far as I know, they are all various versions of vBulletin. Xenforo is a different style, so maybe doesn’t need that feature. As I said in one of my posts, now that I found the “ new posts “ button, clicking on the thread title takes me to where I left off last time I visited. So that negates the need for having the button to do it, as per vBulletin.

The new style of forum will just take a bit of getting used to. I am sure it’s going to be much better than the old one. I am already loving the the new image loading abilities.
I did some tests in my latest thread in SOYP’s , ( Pennyleaf Rosewood) , uploading bigger photos doesn’t seem to make much difference if viewing on a iPhone or iPad, but on my 27” iMac, the difference is huge.


----------



## hbillings (May 18, 2019)

Nice upgrade - thanks!


----------



## TonyL (May 19, 2019)

jeff said:


> Are any of those forums running Xenforo and can you point me to them? Perhaps there's an add-on that does what you describe.
> 
> 
> I agree. Problem is, we have such low participation in the logo contest that I'm assuming I'll need to just pay to have one designed by a third party.  It's on the list


Maybe, it is because few of us have graphic design capabilities/skills. I will look for software that will allow me to create a logo. Maybe, I will learn something.


----------



## MesquiteMan (May 20, 2019)

Looking good, Jeff, my old friend!


----------



## Bryguy (May 20, 2019)

I am enjoying the new look. Great job. I miss the _last day_ feature that the old site had.


----------



## bruce119 (May 20, 2019)

Just checking in.... Looken good everything is big and easy to read. Good Job...


----------



## m4skinner (May 20, 2019)

how is it this is the first time seeing the thread ? I have been on here every day since the change and there was one a couple of new post till today, today when I click new post there is a whole page of them post or threads.


----------



## Tony Salvatore (May 20, 2019)

Sorry to login so late to the updated/upgraded site. Been a bit busy but I really like The IAP site. Thanks Jeff and others.


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## OZturner (May 20, 2019)

Thank you Jeff, for all your Effort, it must have been quite a Task.
I am finding my way around , one step at a time, looks and feels Great
Congratulations to you and those who probably assisted you.
Regards, Brian.


----------



## MDWine (May 21, 2019)

OMG.. CHANGE, I HATE CHANGE... But this on was a GOOD'ERN!!  
I just got back on since the grandson is visiting... but so far everything is excellent!!

Great work Jeff and company!!


----------



## birddog (May 21, 2019)

Great work ,Jeff! Thanks!


----------



## sparhawk (May 21, 2019)

Site looks good, Jeff. Did we lose the e-mail, private message tabs for members? You used to be able to go to a memebers page and had the option of private message or e-mail at the click of a button.


----------



## jeff (May 27, 2019)

sparhawk said:


> Site looks good, Jeff. Did we lose the e-mail, private message tabs for members? You used to be able to go to a memebers page and had the option of private message or e-mail at the click of a button.


It's now called "Start Conversation"


----------



## sparhawk (May 30, 2019)

jeff said:


> It's now called "Start Conversation"


Thanks Jeff. Great work on the site.


----------

